# Smoke Photography. C&C if you'd like. (:



## Markw (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi all!  I dont really know if this is 'beyond basics' worthy, but I figured Id post it here and it would be moved if it wasnt.

I decided to try my hand at photographing smoke.  The setup:

Kitchen table, cereal boxes and an incense holder to hold the incense up.
Black T-shirt hung about 4' behind stick.
Monolight (continuous) camera left
SB-600 camera right (1/4-1/8 power)
Nikon D90
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro
Handheld

Like I said, C&C if you do so please.  I know its picture heavy, but I just didnt know which I liked better, so I put them all.  All the ones that I liked, anyway.  There were over 180 shots taken. :mrgreen:

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11  
- There's a rainbow in this one.  Thats why I put it in.






12





Hope you enjoyed.
Mark


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2010)

You know, 12-image posts often suck....but not THIS ONE!!!!!!!

Good job Mark. #2 reminds me of a martini glass....Me likes!!!!  Out of all the incense smoke pics I have seen, yours are the very FIRST ones that I have seen that include the incense stick in the image!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 19, 2010)

Amazing shots! They turned out really good.  This makes me want to try this


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice and sharp, good contrast.  I like the negative image ones a lot.  I think it makes the detail pop more.

Love the simple/organic shape on the last shot too.  Dark works better on this one for sure.  :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  
@Derrel: It was going to be a 17-shot post, but I knew that was waay off the table 

@Arkanjel: Thanks alot!  The last one is my favorite out of them all.  I wil experiment with changing some of them into negatives like the white ones and see which ones work.  After I did it to the two pictured, I liked it..but I kind of felt a little wrong for doing it since the rest were black and I didnt want to change them all, ya know? 

Thanks again all of you!
Mark


----------



## SwissJ (Aug 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> You know, 12-image posts often suck....but not THIS ONE!!!!!!!


+1

These are great.  They conjure images of dancers... I see rib cages, spinal columns, and hinged joints.  #2 really drew me in.


----------



## Lunchbox (Aug 19, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Bram (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah I totally agree with everyone here, great shots I am definately going to try this out.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 20, 2010)

these are really cool. Good job


----------



## Markw (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!


Mark


----------



## 786soul (Aug 20, 2010)

Great shots. I now have something more to compare to and see if I can get the same sort of results. My first try was very noisy.


----------



## SageMark (Aug 20, 2010)

Simply awesome. The negative ones turned spectacular. I think you are going to have alot of trolls shooting smoke. <3 them.


----------



## dirtnapper (Aug 21, 2010)

Great job; like the inverted ones!


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 21, 2010)

All are awesome (always been a huge fan of smoke photography). I love the blue-hued ones the best and my overall faves are 5, which reminds me of a depressed man or woman and 12, which is simply elegant.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 22, 2010)

I moved them to the General Gallery, Mark, OK? "Beyond the Basics" is text-only... though these do show that you have taken your photography beyond the basics all right!!!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 22, 2010)

Great shots Mark!  I'm definitely going to have to give this a shot!


----------



## Markw (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone so much! It means alot to me, really.

@Corinna: Thats perfectly fine. I didnt really know where to post it in the first place, so thanks for taking care of that for me. 

Again, thanks everyone! :mrgreen:
Mark


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 23, 2010)

NUmber 2 is sweeeet. Sorry I missed these when they were originally posted. Great job.


----------



## mtiffany (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome photos!  can you please explain your lighting setup more?  ive never tried this and i would love to try it now that i have seen these.


----------



## Markw (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay.  Here is my set up for the smoke photos:







Mark


----------



## Markw (Aug 29, 2010)

Everyone...if you have to pick two to print, which would they be?  Id like to get at least two printed, 8x12" for my portfolio/photo album.  

Thanks
Mark


----------



## The_Saint (Aug 31, 2010)

Beautiful man!


----------



## Markw (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 1, 2010)

I liked 9...reminded me of a spinal column


----------



## dak1b (Sep 2, 2010)

excellent shots. the lighting is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks. 

Mark


----------



## muskokagirl (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, these are amazing, I love smoke photography


----------



## Nautifish (Sep 16, 2010)

All i can say is  AWESOME!


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

This is so impressive. I MUST try this.  Thanks for the inspiration and great shots!


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cool shots. I'm running out to buy some incense. Does it matter what scent you get? Just kidding.


----------

